# Insulated coffee mugs



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Any recommendations? I have always bought cheap ones at Walmart. Are the more expensive ones like Yeti worth it? Thanks


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Expensive but we love our Yeti mugs for camping. Wouldn't have gone that route normally but we were gifted one and my wife got tired of me stealing hers so we have two now 😁


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know if the Yeti is worth what it cost but a good insulated mug is worth it provided it keeps your coffee or hot drink hot.

I have one from the NRA that will keep my coffee hot until I am finished with it. But then when I am drinking hot coffee I drink it and don't let it sit around long enough to get cold.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Critter said:


> I don't know if the Yeti is worth what it cost but a good insulated mug is worth it provided it keeps your coffee or hot drink hot.
> 
> I have one from the NRA that will keep my coffee hot until I am finished with it. But then when I am drinking hot coffee I drink it and don't let it sit around long enough to get cold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


Yes they are. I have those NRA ones also. I drink my coffee quickly. They don’t stay hot for very long. Wife drinks hers slowly. That's why I wanna upgrade


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was given a Yeti mug and after 20minutes of filling it with coffee, I took a sip and about spit it out because it was still hot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I was given a Yeti mug and after 20minutes of filling it with coffee, I took a sip and about spit it out because it was still hot.


After 20 minutes I'd have the coffee drank and be in the process of relieving myself.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> After 20 minutes I'd have the coffee drank and be in the process of relieving myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


That was "mountain coffee". Blacker than midnight and thick as heavy cream. You know, the good stuff that looks like you have a mouth full of Copenhagen from the coffee grounds stuck between your teeth. Already drank one cup, poured the rest in the mug. After the 20 minute SxS ride, that's when I took the sip. I was not expecting it to be that hot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Good old well drillers coffee that is easier to chew than to drink.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes they are worth it !!
it keeps the hot drinks hot, and the cold ones cold. 
My wife went and bought one for her after using mine a time or two.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> Yes they are worth it !!
> it keeps the hot drinks hot, and the cold ones cold.
> My wife went and bought one for her after using mine a time or two.


Why is it that the wife always seems to latch on to our "stuff"? I sure wouldn't use her items.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Do a little google searching for reviews and tests, I think you will see that for the price Yeti is a rip off. The Walmart Ozark Trails cup compares to the Yeti at a 1/4 or so of the price. I myself purchase Rtic products which are every bit as good as Yeti at 1/2 the price.

These fancy insulated cups are all well and fine until you finish the liquid in them and really need a drink but the ice has yet to melt or you would like to drink your hot drink but 2 hours later it's still hot enough to burn your lips off.


----------



## TomU (Sep 11, 2021)

FWIW, for keeping things cold the ThermoFlask will hold ice most of the day. The Contigo keeps coffee hot a long time. The Yeti is just ok.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love our Yeti's. Have 4 tumblers, 4 coffee mugs with the handles and a Hi Ball one for that special occasion.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> Do a little google searching for reviews and tests, I think you will see that for the price Yeti is a rip off. The Walmart Ozark Trails cup compares to the Yeti at a 1/4 or so of the price. I myself purchase Rtic products which are every bit as good as Yeti at 1/2 the price.
> 
> These fancy insulated cups are all well and fine until you finish the liquid in them and really need a drink but the ice has yet to melt or you would like to drink your hot drink but 2 hours later it's still hot enough to burn your lips off.


My friends who have RTIC stuff like it as well. The price point is great if you are ordering multiple online. I'd probably go that way if I was building a kit from scratch all at once.

I won't but anything Ozark anymore. I've been burnt by their junky products too many times. Coffee mugs may be different but I'm not giving them anymore of my money for such gear.

I use Sportsman's points or ACE credits for such purchases locally which justifies my cost. Keeps more money in town that way. Easier and about the same price as we fill or replace our kit with individual pieces. 

And I do refuse to buy Yeti coolers at the MSRP. I've only bought local or regional roto-molded coolers at this point. I have zero loyalty to Yeti myself but for some reason I'm attached to their Lowball mug.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Yeti can coozie. It keeps my hand warm and my beer cold.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Decision has been made


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I used to be religiously a Hydroflask man, but my wife bought into the church of Stanley because of their tumblers. I also converted, because they’re dishwasher safe! Since I have all 3 I regularly compare, the Stanleys do as well as either the Hydro or the Yeti.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the Walmart insulated cups. You can put a Yeti sticker on them and yer good to go.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was in the feed store picking up some feed and saw the insulated mugs on the shelf, so I looked at them and about crapped my Wranglers.   They wanted $54 for a Yeti 16oz mug with the handle. What the.....Ya, I sure wouldn't dish out that kind of cash for a mug. Glad the one I have was a gift.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Irish Lad said:


> Decision has been made
> 
> View attachment 153379


The 2 coffee cups are working well!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Bubba mug with handle from Wallyworld, $14, screw on lid doesn't leak like the Yeti push on lid did.


----------

